# How many of you watch FIFR



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I still watch the Florida Insider Fishing Report ("brought to you by Chevrolet" lol)

Today they had a segment of bonefish.

What do you guys think about it? Besides the butt load of commercials


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

I think by the time the report is reported then blasted to the public, it's too late. lol


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

which is fine with me.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I can't stand the main guy, something about his voice is like nails on a chalk board to me. That being said I'll put it on in the background to hear fishing reports or look at the new gear. The girl is ok, but I think there are better options as far as hosts go.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Never watch it. Waste of time if you primarily fly fish.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

What about Salt_Strong 411? Any good?


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I can't stand the main guys guffawing but I do like his Pathfinder.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> What about Salt_Strong 411? Any good?


"Salt Strong" lost all semblance of credibility when they came out with their initial list of "Must Know Florida Saltwater Anglers". I never went back...


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Never heard of salt strong before.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

And I will pass on the Chevrolet, Maverick boat company Costa sunglasses okuma reels I am sure I am missing about 40 more sponsors yawn fest insider fishing report. That's what we need more boats on the water.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

It seems like all angling media nowadays is a giant infomercial. I understand that bills gotta get paid, but come on. Silver Kings and old reruns of Walker's Cay are all I will watch nowadays.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> It seems like all angling media nowadays is a giant infomercial. I understand that bills gotta get paid, but come on. Silver Kings and old reruns of Walker's Cay are all I will watch nowadays.


X2 on Walker's cay my favorite.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Silver Kings is the only fishing show I DVR these days.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Record, delete commercials,speed through all of the blah blah, listen to area appropriate info, and delete. Good show, I just don't have the time. I'm going fishin' !!!!!!


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

I watch on and off, however, Murphy, Brie, the guide from the NE (Jax) area, G. Paige (West coast) and the tournament announcer guy from the keys bothers me. Like the work bench and new gear items, but Dave Ferrel can be long winded!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I haven't met one person who likes Rick Murphy as a host. I'm sure he's a good capt, but his voice and presence grind on me.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The entire show is a hoax.

Geoff Whatever his name is for the Naples/Sarasota area had a report and posted a picture of a group of people who just were suppose to have just caught some real nice snapper during a recent trip.

Guess what? That picture was of MY family who took a trip out of St. Pete with Billy Nobles over two years prior.

Not one of the reports are actually of what transpired during the week. It is simply a way to generate excitement so those guides get a full schedule.

Rick should have quit a couple years ago when they ran out of money and took a year or two off. 

Not on my schedule anymore - just occasionally.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I've given up watching most fishing shows. Seahunter is ok. But anything produced like an infomercial count me out.


----------

